# Der Countdown läuft für Das A-Team



## Tokko (25 März 2008)

*Der Countdown läuft für Das A-Team *


​ 
24/3/2008 14:44 
Wenn auch Sie zu den Fans gehören, die schon seit geraumer Zeit auf eine _A-Team-_Verfilmung hoffen, müssen Sie sich leider noch etwas gedulden. Um genau zu sein bis zum 12. Juni nächsten Jahres. Das ist nämlich laut US-Branchenblatt _Variety _das Veröffentlichungsdatum des seit langem geplanten Projekts, das bislang Startschwierigkeiten zu haben schien. 
Mit von der Partie sind John Singleton, dessen letztes Regieprojekt _Vier Brüder_ war, sowie Michael Bandt und Derek Haas, die bereits für das Drehbuch für _Todeszug nach Yuma_ verantwortlich waren. 
Berichten zufolge wird sich der Film an die Vorlage der TV-Serie halten, die von 1983-87 produziert wurde: Dabei handelt es sich um vier Ex-Militärmänner, ein Verbrechen, das sie nicht begangen haben, und jede Menge Verfolgungsjagden. 
Der Vorlage entsprechend versprach der Regisseur auf der Website Collider.com einen Action-Film, und zwar einen richtigen Action-Film mit „Schlägereien und Schimpftiraden“. 

Die Besetzung der Rollen steht laut Singelton jedoch noch nicht fest. “Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, von wem die Rollen gespielt werden sollen”, teilte Singleton Collider.com mit. Er gab jedoch zu, dass er Woody Harrelson sehr gerne in der Rolle des "Howling Mad" Murdoch sehen würde, dem geistesgestörten Piloten, der in der Serie von Dwight Schultz dargestellt wurde. 
In dem im Januar durchgeführten Interview zeigte Singleton sich etwas genervt von der Tatsache, dass Fans ständig wissen wollen wer die Rolle des Mr. T übernehem wird: “Niemand wird Mr. T spielen, bei der Figur handelt es sich um B.A. Baracus“, betonte der Filmmacher. 
Und, nein, auch diese Rolle wurde noch nicht besetzt, obwohl Ice Cube Interesse daran bekundete. “Auf jeden Fall”, teilte der Star aus _Barbershop_ vor kurzem blackfilm.com mit, als er gefragt wurde, ob er die Rolle übernehmen würde, und er fügte hinzu: „Besonders, wenn John Singleton Regie führt“.
Ice Cube hat zwar keinen Irokesenschnitt, doch das kann sich alles noch ändern. “Ich möchte auf keinen Fall Mr. T imitieren“, erzählte er der Website. „Ich möchte meine eigene Persönlichkeit in die Rolle mit einbringen, dabei aber trotzdem einen Irokesenschnitt tragen.“ 
Auch die Rollen für Col. "Hannibal" Smith, dem Anführer der Gruppe, und "Face" Peck, dem Tarnungskünstler, die in der TV-Serie jeweils von dem verstorbenen George Peppard und dem noch schauspielerisch aktiven Dirk Benedict verkörpert wurden, sind noch offen. 

Obwohl die Rollen noch nicht vergeben sind, deutet die Tatsache, dass sowohl ein Regisseur, als auch ein Veröffentlichungsdatum feststeht, darauf hin, dass das Projekt, das schon seit fast zehn Jahren in Planung ist, zum ersten Mal eine echte Chance hat, realisiert zu werden.
In den letzen Jahren wurden bereits einige TV-Serien erfolgreich zu Filmen umgestaltet, z.B. _Drei Engel für Charlie_, _The Mod Squad _und _Verrückter wilder Westen._
Laut Imdb soll die Filmversion von _Das A-Team_ am 12. Juni 2009 zusammen mit Eddie Murphysneuer Komödie _NowhereLand_ in die US-Kinos kommen.


Quelle :
www.eonline.com


----------



## Gattaca (30 März 2008)

hoffentlich wird das nicht so eine Ente wie Miami Vice
aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Matt the bet (1 Apr. 2008)

wird für die fans der serie in jedem fall schwer zu akzeptieren sein, die schauspieler sind einfach kult und echte originale


----------



## Tyraz (14 Apr. 2008)

ich lass mich einfach mal ueberraschen....erwartungen etwas runterschrauben dann wird man nicht allzu viel enttaeuscht =)


----------



## Jurgen00 (26 Apr. 2010)

Vor einigen Jahren wurden vier Männer einer militärischen Spezialeinheit wegen eines Verbrechens verurteilt, das sie nicht begangen hatten. Sie brachen aus dem Gefängnis aus und tauchten in Los Angeles unter. Seitdem werden sie von der Militärpolizei gejagt, aber sie helfen anderen, die in Not sind. Sie wollen nicht so ganz ernst genommen werden, aber ihre Gegner müssen sie ernst nehmen. Also wenn Sie mal ein Problem haben und nicht mehr weiter wissen, suchen Sie doch das A-Team


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2010)

Was für ein Unfug. Die Serie kann man nicht neu verfilmen


----------



## dasboob (1 Juni 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wie es umgesetzt wird. Das A-Team war eine der besten Serien in den 80ern finde ich. Schaue auch immer noch gern die alten Folgen im TV.


----------



## Muli (2 Juni 2010)

Hier mal der aktuelle deutsche Trailer:


​

Der Film ist sicher nettes Popkorn-Kino, aber ich vermute, dass er im Vergleich zur Serie ganz schön abstinken wird ... aber vielleicht irre ich mich ... es bleibt abzuwarten und zu hoffen!


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Juni 2010)

*Ich liebe es auch wenn ein Plan funktioniert  Ich weiss ja nicht ....warten wirs ab*


----------

